
Show HN: Slide to Subscribe - andreitp1
https://slidetosubscribe.com
======
andreitp1
Creator here. I initially built this as a challenge to myself to make a better
signup form. The purpose was to simplify email collection: placing a signup
form in an article should be as easy as placing an image. Conversely,
subscribing should be as easy as a swipe. I wanted something that looked cool,
without being flashy, and also adaptable to different types of websites. This
is what came out of it.

A couple of things that you might find pretty cool: \- Everyone gets a
subscribe.to/brandname URL \- Works natively on Medium: just type
[https://subscribe.to/me](https://subscribe.to/me) and press Enter

